# Are we a 44 minute Knick Team? Spurs Forum



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Great point......*44 minute team. Although, I would put it as a 36 minute team with a DNP creative-player missing in action that makes this Knick-team a group of decent closers in a 12 minute 4th quarter. 

All the many different negative names Duhon has picked-up this season and within the last two games for his performance goes without saying.....he has become the Knicks "entire" backcourt guard rotation for 48 mpg. 
Our guards situation are Nate DNP, Douglas DNP or 6 mpg, and Hughes playingtime has decrease to 14 mpg. 
It's impossible to play .500 B-Ball with just one guard....we won 4 games with Duhon & Hughes averaging 30 minutes a piece. 

Coach Pop played-us with his average 9-Man rotation where each (9) players gets 20 or more mpg. 
The Spurs second season PG-George Hill look like he could've took over if Parker was tired from the back to back game. Ginobli did not break a sweat in this game, we did not have anyone with the potential to defend him. 
And "Roger Mason" depth off the bench was to much for us to handle if coach Pop would not have stopped their "run n gun" game. 

*I LUV a winning Knick team.....*but to watch season after season of a losing Knick team based on a "divided lockerroom of players" or "coach vs players episode" each season is getting out of hand.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> *Great point......*44 minute team. Although, I would put it as a 36 minute team with a DNP creative-player missing in action that makes this Knick-team a group of decent closers in a 12 minute 4th quarter.
> 
> All the many different negative names Duhon has picked-up this season and within the last two games for his performance goes without saying.....he has become the Knicks "entire" backcourt guard rotation for 48 mpg.
> Our guards situation are Nate DNP, Douglas DNP or 6 mpg, and Hughes playingtime has decrease to 14 mpg.
> ...


I definitely feel like the Knicks need a closer on this team. Jamal Crawford use to fill that void and it has been left vacant since his departure. At this point, we're a 4th quarter closer away from being an above .500 team. I'm not sure whose available on the market capable of filling that role BUT I think Roger Mason Jr. would be an excllent fit on our team.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I definitely feel like the Knicks need a closer on this team. Jamal Crawford use to fill that void and it has been left vacant since his departure. At this point, we're a 4th quarter closer away from being an above .500 team. I'm not sure whose available on the market capable of filling that role BUT I think Roger Mason Jr. would be an excllent fit on our team.



After watching our game on Christmas Day, with the Miami Heat giving 10 of their players decent playingtime on Christmas Day. 
And our Knicks only giving 7 and a half of our players playingtime on Christmas Day. 
I'm sure both of our rookies would have like to get some playingtime for their family and friends to see them perform on Christmas Day. 
Remember we have 6 healthy expiring contract players inwhich all would've luv to perform at their highest on Christmas Day. 

The magic-ball predicts only 2 wins out of the next 10 games...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> After watching our game on Christmas Day, with the Miami Heat giving 10 of their players decent playingtime on Christmas Day.
> And our Knicks only giving 7 and a half of our players playingtime on Christmas Day.
> I'm sure both of our rookies would have like to get some playingtime for their family and friends to see them perform on Christmas Day.
> Remember we have 6 healthy expiring contract players inwhich all would've luv to perform at their highest on Christmas Day.
> ...


As I mentioned in my previous post, we might want to consider dealing our young players for assets that D'Antoni best utilizes i.e. further cap space and/or veteran players that fit his style. I'm not sure he's capable of developing players; I presume a major reason why he choose Chicago over New York and why Walsh has not put nearly as much stock in improving this team through the draft.


----------

